# 6th Annual Fishing Tournament



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

6th Annual Fishing Tournament

When: June 8th and 9th
Where: anywhere you want to fish as long as it is land based.
Why: All proceeds go to the Ronald McDonald House.

ALL TPW rules apply.

This year we will have the longest shark, longest Redfish, and two kids classes longest fish wins.

There will be a kayak, Trophy and cash for the longest shark.
There will be kayak, Trophy and cash for the longest Redfish.
There will be kayak, Trophy and cash for the two kids classes.

Entry will be $65 for either the Shark or Redfish and $130 for both. 
The kids will be $25 for both the 12 and under and the 13-17 classes.

For Q&A/Calcutta
Team Captainâ€™s Meeting @ The Elkâ€™s Lodge June 7, 2013 6-7 PM 1518 23rd ST. Galveston Texas.
The Captainâ€™s meeting is NOT MANDATORY!

Check in is Friday and the judging would be Sunday at the San Luis Base camp at 6:00pm SHARP!

If you would like to help in any way let me know and I am sure I can find a spot for you.

Ron Gentry
409-750-3618
[email protected]
Facebook RMH Fishing Tournament


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

If I didnt have a baseball tournament I would be in in a heartbeat. Just for future reference though, if im 17 could i still win the yak and big prizes? or would i have to fish with the kids division? haha


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Who's all fishing it this weekend? I'll be entered in the shark division at least. Not sure if i'll do red fish. I can't wait. Looks like they have gotten together a lot of good prizes and sponsors for this year. Weather is shaping up pretty nicely too!

I thought i'd put up a few helpful links too. They don't have a set list of published rules yet, but I was told that they would have them at the sign in.

Tournament Facebook Page
https://www.facebook.com/Rmhtourny?fref=ts

Tournament Facebook Event
https://www.facebook.com/events/399256273506961/?fref=ts

Ron's FB Page. He runs the tourney so he can answer any questions.
https://www.facebook.com/ron.gotshark?fref=ts


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

You know Team Shoal Patrol is in like Flyn!! We will be set up on Surfside.
Shawn


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Shawn, get outta here with all that business. You couldn't catch a cold


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got the bait, yak, rods, food and everything I need except a fishing partner. Look for a white Ford F-450 with a 12' stake bed. Stop and talk because I'll be lonely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom - You know your always welcome at my camp!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I normally make my own leaders but NO time this year. Are you still selling those shark leaders?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I wanted to but I cant this weekend. Ran some baits out Sunday and Monday on Follets Island just south of SLP. Lots of bait in the surf, birds working out in the second gut. Ran out two 15lb-20lb pieces of a jack, cownose ray, southern ray, skipjack, whitting and a puppy drum. 

One of the jacks got pupped out while the other didn't get touched. Pups where thick in the first gut. The rays didn't have a scratch on them. The whitting had teeth marks on it but I'm guessing it spit the bait bc it felt the 20/0 circle hook. The skipjack got hit but somehow the shark managed to bite above my 5'ft cable and cut the 600lb mono leader. The puppy drum didnt get touched either. Baits were kayaked out from 200-600 yards. 


Good luck in the tournament!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the report What. Hopefully the weather stays good!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Oscar, i've got so many questions about this tournament and there doesn't seem to be a good place to find answers. Maybe you can help me out.

Do yall take checks or just cash? How much is the side pot entry for most inches on the shark division. How late will yall be at SLP Friday evening for people to sign up? If we get there after yall have left, what time will yall be there saturday morning? Is there any way we can view the list of rules before the sign in (I can't even find a place that tells us when we can start fishing)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Base Camp is set up on Friday and will remain there all weekend. You can sing up anytime. The rules are there to look at then sign up if you wish. The rules are firm but easy to follow. Iâ€™m going t oassume cash only.

Don't hesitate to call Ron at 409-750-3618.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Base Camp is set up on Friday and will remain there all weekend. You can sing up anytime. The rules are there to look at then sign up if you wish. The rules are firm but easy to follow. Iâ€™m going t oassume cash only.
> 
> Don't hesitate to call Ron at 409-750-3618.


Thanks Oscar


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

TomCat said:


> I normally make my own leaders but NO time this year. Are you still selling those shark leaders?


Tom

If your on Surfside, look for the "Shoal Patrol Mobile" (grey Ford FX4). I have plenty of leaders made up & the stuff to make more. You are welcome to whatever you need.
Shawn


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Shawn and Oscar.
I found a bucket with some leaders my boys made that will do the trick. I've got plenty of materials to make more just no time to do it. A family dinner tomorrow night and then my youngest son graduates Friday night.
I'll see ya'll sometime Saturday.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

6th Anual CPR Shark and Redfish Tournament to benefit the Ronald McDonald House.
Date Saturday June 8th and Sunday June 9th., You must sign in and sign the rules and take a picture before fishing.
Cannot start fishing until 6:am Saturday June 8th and all pictures must be turned in before 6pm Sunday June 9th.
Two picture minimum. One picture must show the overall with the foot marks easily recognizable by the judges. Second picture must be up close with the length easily visible to 1/4".
All pictures must have the head to the tip of the tail for both shark and redfish. The measurement must be clearly visible in the picture. The longest fish wins; Judges decision is final!
Kids class, Longest fish wins which can be any fish. Does not have to be a shark or redfish.
Where, base camp is at San Luis Pass, Galveston side.
There are no boundaries to fishing. So you can go to your favorite hole and fish. Just be back to base camp before 6pm Sunday June 9th with your pictures in hand. Emailed pictures will not be accepted. The participant must be present to submit the pictures to the judges.
How much, $65 to enter for both Shark and redfish. $130 to enter both. Kids class for longest fish is $25.
For shark and redfish $40 will go in the pot and $25 to the Ronald McDonald House. Kids class $20 in the pot and $5 goes to RMH.
$25 to enter side pot of the most accumulated inches $5 to RMH.
You do not have to enter to donate to the RMH, there will be receptacles at Base camp.
If any participant is found to be in in the rules and regulations is will be cause for immediate disqualification. The decision of the Tournament director will be final.
All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules apply. i.e. NO ILLEGAL BAITS

I am the sponsor of the overall shark inches category.It was a last minute thing,and my first time doing anything like this, so it's a little confusing.The additional money pot will be if there is enough folks want to throw in extra money.Either way we have a few prizes someone will take home.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

KRASH
What flag will you be flying?
We will hopefully be on Surfside by 6pm & are going to register with you.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I will most likely be flying the good old Stars and Stripes. 
I'll be in a maroon Ford 


Sent from Krash's iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

What lengths won last year?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Fishingmatt said:


> What lengths won last year?


9' lemon took first place and a 8'9" tiger took second not sure what took third. Pretty amazing that those were 2 of the best sharks caught all year on the upper coast and they were caught in the same night not too far apart from each other.

I'm not sure what won the redfish category either, but I'd be interested to find out.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

See ya'll on the pond tomorrow evening!
My weekend starts..................NOW!!!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

PBD539 said:


> See ya'll on the pond tomorrow evening!
> My weekend starts..................NOW!!!!


Just rub it in why don't you. I have to BS through a whole other workday :headknock


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

What time will base camp be open on Friday?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

9:30 - 20 am is what I heard. Call Ron if you wish to verify.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> What time will base camp be open on Friday?


He's usually set up and ready by noon. 
If you're on Facebook, he will post when he's ready.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

This board has been quite today. I guess everyone is watching the surf cams or heading out for the beach. 

I'm headin down in an hour or so. Things are about to get real. 

Good luck to all who are fishin the tournament, but not too much good luck.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> This board has been quite today. I guess everyone is watching the surf cams or heading out for the beach.
> 
> I'm headin down in an hour or so. Things are about to get real.
> 
> Good luck to all who are fishin the tournament, *but not too much* good luck.


LOL !!! I have my Voodoo dollies ready !!:tongue:


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck to everyone and be safe. :brew:
Not gonna fish the tourney this year but I will be on the sand for a short one nighter.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Greatwhite said:


> Good luck to everyone and be safe. :brew:
> Not gonna fish the tourney this year but I will be on the sand for a short one nighter.


Yep. Same here. I figure it's gonna be crowded with all the tourney fishers and school being out now.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Well how was day one?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

We got a decent bull shark and a decent black tip. Missed a couple more runs. Anyone else?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Tuff fishing today but managed a few fish but no sharks. Had a great hit on a 5# ray but he pulled the hook. Going to hit it hard in the morning. Landed the following.

1~ Bull Red
2~ Rays (4 ft & 3 ft wide)
2 ~ Big Gaftop ( 4 & 4.5 #)


----------



## gargoyle (Aug 29, 2005)

Had a friend fishing the tourney pull in an 8ft bull this afternoon


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Results????


----------



## gargoyle (Aug 29, 2005)

I know my friend's 8ft bull took 1st place, but don't know the rest. Hopefully they post results and pics on the RMH Facebook page


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

gargoyle said:


> I know my friend's 8ft bull took 1st place, but don't know the rest. Hopefully they post results and pics on the RMH Facebook page


I'd love to see that bull! Yall have pics? Ask him to do a report on here if he doesn't mind.

I got third place with a 6'1" bull shark (working on a report as we speak)

I'm not sure what kind of shark second place was but it was either 6'3' or 6'4" I think it was a bull too.


----------



## gargoyle (Aug 29, 2005)

HuntinforTail said:


> I'd love to see that bull! Yall have pics? Ask him to do a report on here if he doesn't mind.
> 
> I got third place with a 6'1" bull shark (working on a report as we speak)
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of shark second place was but it was either 6'3' or 6'4" I think it was a bull too.


Nice bull! Congrats! ElTiburon should be posting some pics soon, hopefully he can give a report on behalf of Rey too.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Collecting pics from everybody, but in the mean time here you go... taped out at 96" girth was 51".
Angler was Rey Gudino
I'm the one dehooking.
I feel like the pics I have thus far don't do it justice. but here is a great shot of it's giant head.
Earlier in the day a boat ran over my line... this run sounded like that, I was looking for a boat when it was going off it was that hard a run.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

wow! What an awesome fish. Congrats! Lookin forward to the rest of the pics.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd love to see more! That's a monster


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

ElTiburon said:


>


Really nice fish! Did the people continue to swim in the water after yall released it?


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

WHAT, didn't pay attention, was kinda aggravated by the crowd. Didn't really see anybody in the water at all though anyway.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

ElTiburon said:


> WHAT, didn't pay attention, was kinda aggravated by the crowd. Didn't really see anybody in the water at all though anyway.


I probably would have been too. I'm sure everyone wanted to take a pic with it while you guys were trying to get mesurments, pics and get it back in the water asap.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Exactly


----------

